# Cäsar Verschlüsselung Delphi



## Z3NDO (1. November 2010)

*Cäsar Verschlüsselung Delphi*

Hallo,
vielleicht gibt es hier jemanden der sich mit Delphi auskennt und mir helfen kann. Wir besprechen in der Schule momentan das Thema Verschlüsselungen und sollen in Delphi ein Programm erstellen in welchem ich einen Satz eingebe, und dann nur noch bestimmen muss wie oft sich das Alphabet dreht und schon soll ein verschlüsselter Satz heraus kommen. Vielleicht kann mir jemand von euch da helfen


----------



## mauorrizze (2. November 2010)

*AW: Cäsar Verschlüsselung Delphi*

In Delphi hab ich ewig nichts gemacht, daher nur ein kleiner Denkanstoß: Es gibt doch sicherlich einen Typ Char(acter), der ein Zeichen/Buchstaben in Form eines ASCII-Werts enthält. Das 'A' hat beispielsweise den Wert 65 (siehe ASCII Tabelle). Addierst du 3, kommt 68 heraus, das entspricht einem D. Machst du das mit allen Buchstaben entspricht das einer Verschiebung um 3, du musst nur darauf achten was passiert wenn es über das 'Z'(=90) hinausgeht.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Skysnake (2. November 2010)

*AW: Cäsar Verschlüsselung Delphi*

dann macht er einfach ein if(xy>90){xy-87}else{xy+3}

Keine Ahnung obs genau so läuft, aber ich denk du weist was ich mein 

Btw in C++ hätte man das einfach mit der String libery gemacht, dann musste nicht für alles nen char machen.


----------



## Z3NDO (2. November 2010)

*AW: Cäsar Verschlüsselung Delphi*

Astrein!
Ich werde mal testen ob das funktioniert und euch dann Bescheid geben.


----------



## Battlejoe (8. November 2010)

*AW: Cäsar Verschlüsselung Delphi*



mauorrizze schrieb:


> In Delphi hab ich ewig nichts gemacht, daher nur ein kleiner Denkanstoß: Es gibt doch sicherlich einen Typ Char(acter), der ein Zeichen/Buchstaben in Form eines ASCII-Werts enthält. Das 'A' hat beispielsweise den Wert 65



Die Funktion, die das macht, nennt sich Ord 

Vllt hilfts ja


----------



## Z3NDO (8. November 2010)

*AW: Cäsar Verschlüsselung Delphi*

So eine Liste habe ich gesucht Danke an alle für die Tipps und Hilfen


----------

